# Meet Morris - 5.5 weeks old



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Everyone, this is Morris!

We get to bring him home in 3.5 weeks and I can't wait! This is such a brilliant forum, answering so many of my questions before I even need to ask them. But I'm sure I'll be on here plenty more in the coming months 

One question - he has a little soft puppy collar on in the photo and the breeder said she's putting it on just now and again to get him used to it. Do I need anything more than that when I pick him up? I figure there's no point getting a proper collar until he's bigger but I'd love suggestions as to what age to get him out of this one and into something more sturdy...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh boy! Beautiful! Congratulations CatK he is lovely. 

Keep the little soft one on him for now, we took Nelly's off when in the house and in bed but that's just us, you don't have to do that.

Once she had all her vaccinations and could go for walks we moved on to something sturdier and then a harness because she is a puller. 

Best to wait and see what he's like on the walk, plus, good collars are expensive and he will grow faster than you can buy them!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, Morris is an adorable little guy... What a sweet face!!   

Make sure the little baby collar is strong enough that it's not likely to break during his first few potty walks. You're probably right to wait awhile before investing in a really good one.

Welcome to the forums, CatK!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

what a cutie! Love the name. Welcome!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Good question. I probably needed to know that too! Dharma is 2 weeks old today. She comes home in July and I have a small collar with a snap buckle and a loop. We have a fenced in backyard at home but when I am at my parents house the yard is not. We are going to my parents house for vacation the week that she comes home and I may want to put her on a leash just for escape reasons.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, putting puppy on a leash at first is a VERY good idea! It isn't very long before they can easily outrun an adult human being. The leash keeps them safe. I can tell you this... they do not look both ways before running across the street! And once you actually have the puppy, its safety becomes your responsibility.    Always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone that's really helpful. We went to see him again this weekend and he's such a chilled out pup. Really playful but super cuddly. We bring him home in 3 weeks!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Just got his first tag for his collar =) 

why is that the most exciting thing that has happened today?!

V minus 10 days and counting...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kat - a soft collar till 8-9mo works - but I still want it 2 V a split ring - will roll over if hung on a fence - I love the Mendotta dura soft split ring with brass ID - put it in the dishwasher & comes out shiny and new - also keep the tag end as short as possible - the collar is a cheap price 2 pay 2 keep your pup safe - as he grows update the collar !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Going to see Dharma tomorrow afternoon. She is 3 weeks old today. We have not seen her yet. Only a quick pic of some of the 2 litters of puppies. It is funny how we get such excitement out of buying things for our Vs. I just enrolled her in puppy training for August. Can't wait to see just how smart she is.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

That IS exciting. I'm looking forward to the training too.

I will absolutely definitely be keeping an eye on his collar as he seems to grow so quickly it's crazy! I think I'll probably save the collar for going out so hopefully I snug collar won't just sneak up on me. I'll take a look at that one too, thanks for the tip.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

lovely looking young chap ;D....I guess at this age he's a Morris Minor, (UK residents may "get" it lol!)


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice one harrigab we got told all the time we got a mini cooper! Morris looks such a cutie. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I was sooooo looking forward to seeing the puppies today BUT........ our car was rear ended and possibly totalled when we were almost there. So I didn't get to see her today. Later when I called the breeder Other people got to pick which of the puppies they wanted. Originally she would have assigned us our dogs after she picked hers. but of the 12 that were born only 9 survived. I asked her for a mellow chillin' girl. Cheri will continue to watch the puppies and pick one for us of the remaining girls. My husband who was driving is fine- but I'm not so sure I have soft tissue back injuries or whiplash. I will have to see how I feel tomorrow. Maybe next weekend we can go.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Oh no bad luck! Hope you all feel better soon. It'll be amazing when you finally meet her xx


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope you are not too badly injured, MCD! Very unfortunate!!


----------

